# New Indoor range in Blountville,TN. Exit 66



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

There is a new Pro Shop/Indoor range opening Dec. 1st in Blountville TN. or Kingsport now with the annex. Either way it's Exit 66 off of Interstate 81. It's on Carolina Pottery Drive. Easiest way to say it, get off of interstate go to the McDonalds, go past it and the Shell gas station and it's the next building on left (Old Floors 4 u building).
This will be a full service shop, True 40 yds. indoor range, ALL McKenzie targets off of A.S.A. list as well as some location specific targets off of GA. and FLA. list.
Opening day is Dec. 1st, 10am-9pm, you can pay for range time when there are no shoots happening, as well as compete in multiple shoots throughout the week and weekend.
The existing shop is closed Sun. & Mon. and i believe it will be the same for the new one.
I will post prices, details and pics in the next day or so after we finalize some more things tonight.
There's nothing else like this anywhere close so come out and support it if you've always wanted a place like this like i have! The money that comes into the shop/range stays there to make it better! The owners aren't lottery winners or anything but this is not thier main bread and butter, which is why the money goes back into the shop.
Sooo.....if we support it, it will STAY open and constantly improve as finances allow.
If you're even somewhat local come and play!


----------



## ksp2089 (Feb 7, 2010)

Look forward to pictures and more information! I'm sure we will see you there at some point.


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

Here are some of the not quite finished product but work is going on all day and up into the night EVERY day to have it up and runnin' for the first shoot on Thursday December 1st at 7pm.
There will be a shoot fri.,sat. and sun. for the grand opening bash all starting at 7 pm. After that shoots will be on Saturday nights at 7.


----------



## bucks&3d (Jun 6, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## APAnTN (Mar 17, 2007)

looking good


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Did I see kris kustom archery on that sign is Gary Mumpower the owner?


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Are those the old targets Gary had at Cherokee gun club?


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

no, they are xt mckenzies


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Sorry I just re read the post and looked at the pics better guess that is what I get for looking at them on this phone. Glad there XT'S


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah Josh, It's done right. Yes it's your old friends Gary and April so i'm sure you'll be there soon. 
This is gonna be awesome! Call me.


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

APAnTN said:


> looking good


 Hope to see you there too Mark. Bring Travis and whoever else you can get down there with you.


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

See my thread by the same title in General Archery Discussion for ALL the details and more recent pics.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Gonna try and make it Thursday


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

made the shoot tonight, it is a very nice place to shoot, come out and give it a try


----------



## Big Sweet (Apr 12, 2005)

that brings back ol memories back in the day. Clear Creek over big lots....Lookiing forward to coming up


----------



## BowMadinTN (Jan 2, 2010)

We had three great nights of shooting. Got the kinks out and looking ahead to make it even better. Great place to shoot!


----------



## z7 xtreme fmj (Aug 26, 2011)

you should make a moving target , that would be cool ! 

the place looks awsome , cant wait to get up there :wink:


----------



## kka (Aug 18, 2010)

Looking into the moving targets! Keep everyone updated!


----------



## kka (Aug 18, 2010)

Our Grand Opening Bash was Awesome! Thank you for everyone for attending! Regular shoots start : every Tuesday and Friday 7:00 PM 40% payback. Range rentals available shoot 2 rounds for $10.00 (30 shots) Wednesday is Ladies Night : Range Rentals 1/2 off!


----------



## dbwasps2 (Feb 5, 2008)

Please go to shootarchery.com for Kris Kustom Archery's updated indoor schedule. Come give it a try you want be disappointed. You can compete in four different classes (Open Money, Open Trophy, Hunter Money, Hunter Trophy or shoot a practice round) all money classes are 40%!! Payback.
Thanks
Derek


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

Went to the site but couldn't find when they are open. Prob going to try to come up and shoot this Sat. Is there's a site in range available?


----------



## dbwasps2 (Feb 5, 2008)

The store hours are 10am to 9 pm Mon-Sat. The range is open for pratice during those hours except when a tournament is being held ($10 per 30 target round). 

Tournament Schedule:
Tuesday Casual start at 5 pm 
Friday Casual start at 5 pm
Saturday Casual start all day (outdoor format you can shoot the tourny anytime on Saturday's as long as there are three to a group). 

Go To the following link and look at the club schedule page.
http://www.odproshops.com/


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

That is awesome. Going to try to check it out Saturday.


----------



## nate121080 (Sep 3, 2006)

Weve drove down from Va twice to practice. Its a fun shoot and the people there are really nice to talk to. Were going to plan on going down once a week through the winter.


----------



## Junebughasty (Dec 22, 2008)

Need phone number


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

Is Sat a tourny shoot only or can anyone shoot?


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

(423) 863-0943


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

For those interested they do have a youth set up and you can shoot on Saturdays even if you arent shooting the tournament.


----------



## kka (Aug 18, 2010)

Opening soon! This coming week! *20 yard Dot Indoor Range*. 

We still have a separate 40 Yard indoor 3D range. Out to please - the pro-shop will now feature two indoor shooting ranges for those that like either style targets! Hope to see you soon!


----------



## dbwasps2 (Feb 5, 2008)

If you have not made it by this place is a nice archery shooting facility for East TN, Southwest VA and Northwest NC!!


----------



## kka (Aug 18, 2010)

We welcome all Dot shooters!! Indoor 20 yard dot range ready! 3D indoor range also open. Fun for all !

Tournament schedules posted on shootarchery.com. range rentals and corporate rates available and open . Hosting Tennessee indoor tournament February 17, 18, 19


----------

